
Before He Spammed You, This Sly Prince Stalked Your Mailbox - hsnewman
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/09/before-he-spammed-you-this-sly-prince-stalked-your-mailbox/
======
adrr
More than likely they didn’t pay the postage. They probably posted a job on
Craigslist that states $10k a week to send these letters and conned someone to
to using their personal funds to send these out with a promise of payment at
the end of the week.

------
dmix
The indictment against a ton of Nigerians both living in California and in
Nigeria is the most interest part of this:

[http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6318484-BEC-Iro-
Igbok...](http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6318484-BEC-Iro-Igbokwe-et-
al-indictment.html)

They were doing tons of different kinds of fraud, not just the 419 scam but
also hijacking real estate agents email accounts to get people to deposit down
payments in fraudulent accounts as well as romance scams on dating sites.

It's amazing there were so many co-defendants involved in this one operation
'ring'.

------
ISL
Committing fraud through the postal system opens up the scammer to an entire
new class of federal investigators.

[https://www.uspis.gov/](https://www.uspis.gov/)

~~~
dzolvd
USPIS was Benjamin Franklin's greatest achievement, and yes I know he
popularized parmesan cheese in America.

